# Kevin or loki??



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok so i'm starting to make my breeding scheduel for the nigerians fo spring kiddings. i just can't decided who i should breed amelia to. amelia is our best doe and she's only lost her class twice out of 11 shows? she only need two more legs for her PGCH and she's 19 1/2 inches tall. i have four bucks but i've narrowed it down to kevin and loki. i've already bred her to my chocolate buck and they make really nice kids but i want to try something else and my littlest buck sur i'm holding for next fall. anyway here's the choices and some pictures of amelia. ( their not the best pictures but there all i have presently)

pedigree:

sire:Starbucks SA Sidekick
s.s.: Starbucks Arnold PGCH
s.d:Starbucks Snickers

dam:Ashum Acres Look At Me
d.s.:McScurry Farms Exacute
d.d.:Woodhaven Farms Twinkie


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok this is kevin. ( not the best picture, but he's still in nevada so i can't really get another one.

here's his pedigree

Sire:Roc N Ewe DE Risky Bizness
sire's sire:MCH (Pending) Roc N Ewe JM Duke of Earl E
sire's dam: Roc N Ewe JM Brown Sugar

dam: Twin Creeks Grande Promenade 
dam's sire: MCH Pecan Hollow Willy's Dance Fever *S 
dam's dam:MCH Twin Creeks BW Grande Finale


sorry i don't have a photo of his dam's udder, i'm in the process of getting one. she's a nice doe though


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and this is loki, my buck from sixshooterfarm. he's a nice little guy. i found a picture that rachael sent me a while ago of his mothers rear udder i believe while he was still nursing


if i'm not mistaken lilly is 7 this year

his pedigree: 

sire:Simple Pleasures Titan
sire's sire:Miracle Kids Durango
sire's damoppy Patch Brown Eyed Girl


dam:JVJ GP Lily of the Valley
dam's sire:Buttinheads Goober Pwile *S
dam's dam:Gay-Mor's JJU Lavender VG


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, based on pedigree and the udder pictures, I would go w/ Kevin. He looks nice (harder to tell in this pic) but his pedigree looks great.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would have to say Kevin, I really like is pedigree and his dam is gorgeous. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

is mother is gorgeous, but those are both his grandma's they are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I am actually going to say Loki. It is hard to tell in the pics of Kevin (great pedigree), but it looks like Amelia has a bit of a steep rump, and Loki does not, and I like his maternal granddam as well, Lavender is a nice doe. Although, Kevin may be just as nice. Hard to tell.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

amelia isn't posed in the pictures, i'm just holding her still. she' doesn't have a very steep rump but it could be longer 



i just found some pictures of loki's family


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would choose Loki....his grandsire has the rear height and his sire has length as well as his grand dam ....but either way kids from either one you choose to use should be awesome. :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Kevin. :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't get any of Loki's pictures to come up-but Kevin's Granddam is sure pretty.And he sure has a lot of MCH's in the pedigree behind him. Goodluck with whichever buck you use.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Well SDK you just HAD to post a pic of my doe when she wasent filled up lol. I will get a pic to you when she kids and it is actually full lol. in that pic she hadent even kidded yet, it was no where near full. Lilly has a beautiful udder, smooth fore and wonderful side attachments, my only complaint is I would like it just a hair higher in the back, BUT being 7 years old I wish all my does would have as nice of an udder at her age!! Loki does have some beautiful and amazing animals in his pedigree and should pass on some amazing babies, but your other boy is very very nice as well!! I am gonna say loki just cause he is my breeding lol


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha little biased!! just kidding. i love that little man. i think what its going to come down to is whoever is big enough to get the job done. i'm not breeding these does ( amelia and aurora) ( aurora didn't kid..again) until november. that way i will have two sets of kids in jan/feb and two sets ( hopefully) in april and then i'll have a fresh does for nationals.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

You'll have to let us know how nationals go-it looks like we probably wont be able to go now.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the NDGA nationals in may?


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

by the look of the votes no one likes my buck


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I DO!!! haha i love him, and i love lilly and titan. of course, thats why i got him haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> Well SDK you just HAD to post a pic of my doe when she wasent filled up


OK lol. I had no idea that wasn't a full pic. :ROFL: And 7 years old? I can't wait to see a full photo, I bet it is nice! I know my does that aren't full I would never look at their udders and say "gorgeous" but when they are full WOW!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

muddy creek, your goats are gorgeous move closer to me so i can steal them


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

maybe i'll get one or two from you when i get out of college. budget is really tight now.

oh my gosh
cost me 340 bucks to register for the classes and 450 for the books!! WTH? :hair:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh, SDK I was thinking of the ADGA Nationals in California. .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha is that out here next year too???


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kevin or loki?? update*

Ok well new update. Amelia isn't being bred to either of the two boys. i was speaking with her breeder the other day and she wants to breed one of her does to kevin so in exchange i am breeding amelia to one of her bucks. now we get to decide between those two when i get the info on them , which should be soon


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok the first new buck option is a take heart buck kid out of a starbucks doe and a kaapio acres buck. if you want to see pedigree information go to takeheartfarm.com

the mother is Starbucks Alla Luce Del Sole

and the father is Kaapio Acres RB Moonstruck *S


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

as for the other buck i can't get any pictures of him at the moment. but he is a tricolor buck from sharon warren of esperanza. if i'm not mistaken he is a twin creeks Dj hornblower son and has won at least one reserve champion buck.


----------

